# Ohio TNC Bills Require Primary Gap Insurance Coverage



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ohio lawmakers want Uber, Lyft to expand insurance coverage to drivers*
http://www.cleveland.com/open/index.ssf/2015/03/ohio_lawmakers_want_uber_lyft.html#comments

"But officials with Uber and Lyft disputed that their companies should expand primary insurance coverage to drivers, who mostly work part-time and often run errands and make other personal trips without turning off their app."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Disinformation Astroturf Uber campaign is already underway...

*DEAR OHIO HOUSE & SENATE
Oppose SB 111 & HB 90!*
*https://action.uber.org/oh-sb111-hb90/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bill Text of Ohio HB 90 is not available yet. But I think it's identical to SB 111
https://www.legislature.ohio.gov/legislation/legislation-summary?id=GA131-HB-90

Bill Text Ohio SB 111
https://legiscan.com/OH/text/SB111/2015


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> "But officials with Uber and Lyft disputed that their companies should expand primary insurance coverage to drivers, who mostly work part-time and often run errands and make other personal trips without turning off their app."


The ol' "we don't need to extend coverage because part time drivers are just going to the market or dropping off mail" routine eh?
I love the Sunday morning funnies. Thanks, as always, for the info.


----------



## Yarrick (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok this is what Uber drivers should be doing and sending to their reps.

Dear [Recipient's title] [Recipient's name],

I'm writing to urge you to *Approve HB 90 AND SB 111*, bills that in their current form would impact Uber's unsafe operations throughout the state and protect the driver and consumer.

Ohioans choose uberX because it offers a level of reliability and safety that other transportation options cannot match. Cities around the world are benefiting from the presence of ridesharing in their communities: from reductions in drunk driving incidents, to less traffic due to fewer cars on the road, and access to a ride in every neighborhood. Ohio only stands to gain from the impactful availability of ridesharing services throughout the state, but we need to make sure there are no gaps in protections for the drivers and the riders.

Voters like me consider this a critical issue, and I encourage you to force Uber and other ridesharing companies to create regulations to account for the safety of all those concerned on Ohio roadways.
Thank you.

Sincerely,
[Your first name] [Your last name] from zip code [Zip Code]


----------



## CJC246 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ohio House Passes HB 237 on 6/25/2015 and moves to the Ohio Senate

PDF & Status can be found on Ohio's Legislature site


----------

